# difference between red hook and regular silver dollar



## jjd (May 29, 2010)

Just wondering how to tell the difference between a silver dollar and a red hook silver dollar


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Well here's a picture of a red hook, about 4 yrs old.


----------

